# Wooden Egg Holder



## Elmbonsai (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to Lumberjocks.

This is my first post.

I recently saw a photo of a wooden egg holder (http://cdn.homedit.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/wood-egg-crate.jpg) and I would like to make this for my mom for this mothers day.
I know I am early!!!!
She loves her chickens I would love to make her something that would allow her to enjoy her chickens even more!

Can anyone help me with how to make this project?
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!

I only have hand tools and basic power tools, no fancy lasers or CNC routers to make this project fly by!!!
I am clueless on how to how to make rounded bottom "holes" in wood by hand. 
I suppose there is going to be a lot of sanding!!!!

My mom is a hard person to buy for and I would like to make sure this is perfect for her because I know something like this will mean a lot to her.

Thank you in advance for any help anyone can provide to help me with this project.
Ken


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You need a core box router bit, a router of course, a bushing, and a template.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_core.html

http://www.woodsmith.com/magazine/extras/158/using-router-guide-bushings/

The template can just be circles drilled out of a piece of plywood.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

It could be done with multiple sizes of forstner bits, a little carving and sanding.

Welcome to Lumberjocks.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would just use bored through holes about 25% smaller than the egg and add short wood pegs at each corner to keep the bottom of the eggs raised above the table surface. Use a piece of plywood and provide holes evenly spaced in a 3×4 pattern to hold 12 eggs. About 3-1/2" to 4" between hole centers would look about right.


----------

